
10 Breakthrough Technologies 2017 – MIT Technology Review - somid3
https://www.technologyreview.com/lists/technologies/2017/
======
oldmancoyote
Regarding the quantum computer article:

I can't imagine what kind of problems these machines will eventually address.
I am reminded of when the Commodore 64 hobby computer came out. "What in the
world," I wondered, "would require 64 K of ram?" 64 K was clearly excessive.

Comparing what computers can do now to my pathetic failure to anticipate what
they might do someday suggests just how fantastic the future is going to be
compared to now.

